# My 2 rats - new pictures



## Zach

Heres my 2 rats, more pictures later. 
Bo -








Wheel. 








His faaaavorite tube.








Peeking out of the cage.
Oreo - One picture of him because he was sleepy.








HIS favorite tube, Bo likes it also, it hangs. 
This is the cage - 








Cost me 130 dollars. 








Helechopter viewww!!! 


That's all I have for now, enjoy.

Oh, yeah. Check this out, it looks like Bo gets bitten? I don't know where it comes from, I doubt it's from Oreo. If I could of gotten a better picture (STAY STILL BO!) you'd see that it's more of a scabby red color, and it looks like a scab too. :/








Help.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: My 2 rats*

Cute ratties!

If you're seeing scabs that you doubt are from the other rat, I would consider mites, lice, or fleas.


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: My 2 rats*

mites or lice or fleas........OH MY!


----------



## Inesita

*Re: My 2 rats*

Aw, they're cute!


----------



## Zach

*Re: My 2 rats*

New pictures!
Oreo - 








Debating on getting out of his tube, he's still a little shy. xD
me and bo!
















That's how I get to know them. 

On a side note- 








My sisters dog is carnivorous. 

And... mites fleas or blah? Should I take him to the vet? I've been begging to take him but my parents are procrastinators. xD


----------



## mopydream44

your sisters dog is too cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zach

It's a pekingese/chihuahua mix, 2 months old.


----------



## Forensic

All dogs are carnivores. :lol:

Especially my roommates puppy.

Argh, my fingers.

If they do have mites or something like that they'll have to be treated with something like invermectin or Revolution (like you put on dogs). Those can both be found online, but they probably should see a vet...

The other option is a protein overdose, I think.


----------



## mopydream44

I would like a puppy but i've told myself that I can't get one until I have a house..........and I think I might be adopting the cat my sister rescued... I hope he likes rats 8O


----------



## sonoma

Cute ratties! 

Is that an All Living Things cage? I believe mine is made by that company too (although it's a different model.) Hey and $130 is a steal...around here they're $150 and up. Gotta love CA prices! 8O 

BTW...cute puppy too. :wink:


----------



## Zach

Yeah, it's All Things Living, got it at Petsmart.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

I have a cage like that. I don't use it anymore since it's all rusted, so watch out for that (yes, it was/is powder coated). It was a decent cage though. You have adorable little ratkins too!


----------



## Vixie

I had that exact cage and it's an utter ripoff.

I paid $120 for it, and it can hold three rats. It rusted, it was hard to clean, it was inconvenient, hard to get the rats out of one corner....I hated it. I eventually took out all the shelving(big mistake) and then got sick of it and ordered a Ferret Nation.

I paid $120 for the FN, and it can hold 6 rats(the 141 model). Easy to clean(roll it outside and hose it down with a low quality pressure washer and a bleach mix), easy to get my rats from anywhere, I love it.


----------



## Zach

haha, that cage was suggested, I would of gotten another one but my dad was already mad that this one was so expensive. xD


----------



## Forensic

MopyDream44 said:


> I would like a puppy but i've told myself that I can't get one until I have a house..........and I think I might be adopting the cat my sister rescued... I hope he likes rats 8O


Get an older dog.

Seriously.

Puppies are nothing but an annoyance.

Yeah, they're cute, but it's not worth it, not when older dogs are some much harder to adopt out at the shelter.


----------



## Zach

Yeah, this puppy is so annoying.... You think she's calm and you get near her and she pounces, she's so wild...


----------



## Madlink316

This is quoted from my fiance, tungstenrat, in an earlier post titled 'Mites!!!'
Good luck getting your babies healthy and mite free.



tungstenrat said:


> I have met with success with UltraCare Mite and Lice bird spray. Yep. The one for parrots. It's only six bucks for the bottle and it will last for a while. I read that there's a certain limit to the amount of pyrethrin a rat can take and it's somewhere like 0.15% or thereabouts. This bird spray is only 0.03% pyrethrin and 0.3% Piperonyl Butoxide and the rest is inert ingredients. My vet even gave me the nod on this one and I trust her judgement. My method of dosing? Read below, it's lengthy ...
> 
> 1. Spray area you intend to treat your babies with the lice spray.
> 
> 2. Remove babies from their cage. With partner (preferably) spray each baby according to the directions on the bottle. Rub the spray in gently so it gets near/onto the skin. Wipe off excess spray with cloth. Allow babies to play and groom. Yogi drops will help here.
> 
> 3. Replace all bedding in cage, wash cage down with 10% bleach solution, rinse, spray down with hydrogen peroxide solution. Allow to dry. Reassemble cage.
> 
> 4. Add rats.
> 
> 5. No more itchies!
> 
> Comments and criticisms always welcome if I'm suggesting something I shouldn't.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

Vixie, what's wrong with taking all the shelving out? I was thinking about redoing the cage and doing just that!


----------



## Zach

Hey, thanks, Madlink, I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Forensic

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Vixie, what's wrong with taking all the shelving out? I was thinking about redoing the cage and doing just that!


The shelves support the walls. Take out the shelves and... well...


----------



## Vixie

Forensic said:


> lostbutnotforgot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vixie, what's wrong with taking all the shelving out? I was thinking about redoing the cage and doing just that!
> 
> 
> 
> The shelves support the walls. Take out the shelves and... well...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I took out all the shelving and soon regretted it, the sides collapsed in and warped that way so it was really unnatractive and annoying when changing litter.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

Vixie said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lostbutnotforgot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vixie, what's wrong with taking all the shelving out? I was thinking about redoing the cage and doing just that!
> 
> 
> 
> The shelves support the walls. Take out the shelves and... well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I took out all the shelving and soon regretted it, the sides collapsed in and warped that way so it was really unnatractive and annoying when changing litter.
Click to expand...

Oh, thanks! Do you think if I left the lower and half of the upper it would work? Or is the entire top level needed to keep the thing up?


----------

